# Gaggia First time buyer



## Grimchuck (May 29, 2018)

Hello all,

Thank you for the wonderful forum.

So, long story short, I'm a beer brewer and like to play with stuff. I'm 40 years old and I started drinking coffee a year ago... I went for a weekend in Napoli and try an espresso for the first time. the first thing that came to my mind was WOW!

After reading a lot on this forum the Classic Gaggia seems pretty interesting in my budget range. I'm now facing a Dilemma. Saw 2 machines used that looks interesting:

1) Gaggia classic 2015 (like new) with nothing more than what was included in the box for 100 euros

2)Classic Gaggia 2008 (overhauled in 2017, not sure what that means) with some kind of station. It has a Gaggia MDF grinder (200 and few more bits...That one is for 200 euros. I included a picture of that one.

So my question is, which one should I choose, number 1 or 2? or should I wait for another one and why?

Thank you so much


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

I would go with the older one given the choice but if it was me I'd try and pick one up in the for sale section on here that way you'd know it had been well looked after


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D28390&share_tid=28390&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

Whats the difference between Gaggia Classic 2015 and the models before it?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

The Classic you want will have a thin chrome pipe going down to the drip tray on the left, also the middle black rocker switch is larger, not the same size. That's the older type. They were made mostly in Italy but some (like mine) were made in Romania from parts left over when production moved. Easy to identify as above. You'll want a better grinder like a Mazzer Super Jolly - something with 64mm burrs. Used Super Jollies are usually very good value, like under €200.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Internals from the latest 2014 and the chassis from up to 2009.

Buy a stainless steel *made in Italy (2003-2009)*.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

L&R said:


> Internals from the latest 2014 and the chassis from up to 2009.
> 
> Buy a stainless steel *made in Italy (2003-2009)*.


Are you talking about my Romanian made Classic here? It has the old boiler, not the new 2015 boiler + internals which are different. I had an older Italian one as well, but kept the Romanian one with updated drip tray (fits better), water reservoir etc. Works very well, apart from steaming wand drips. Will have to research this and try and fix it. Any comments on the Romanian made old-style Classics?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having owned both - they both do the business - the 2015 has a larger SS boiler and steams better - but is less repairable to my mind - the older model on the other hand could role on forever as everything is replaceable - even the boiler is just £35 should it need one - a great machine that will sell for what you buy it for should you upgrade and look after it .


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> Are you talking about my Romanian made Classic here? It has the old boiler, not the new 2015 boiler + internals which are different. I had an older Italian one as well, but kept the Romanian one with updated drip tray (fits better), water reservoir etc. Works very well, apart from steaming wand drips. Will have to research this and try and fix it. Any comments on the Romanian made old-style Classics?


Yep, I was talking about these with alu boiler made in Romania.

I may be wrong be this model finishes in 2014.

Latest Classics are something totally different except the body.

BR


----------



## Grimchuck (May 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. So after reading i feel like waiting to find one made between 2003 and 2009 and keep an eye open on the jolly grinder.


----------



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

get one! worth it


----------



## Grimchuck (May 29, 2018)

Little update since you helped me in that choice. I ended up finding a very dirty gaggia Classic 2008 for super cheap. I thought that in the worst case it would give a good base to practice rebuilding one. I completly took it appart. It was not looking good... I cleaned everything throughly, replaced all seals, got a brass shower head, IMS shower screen and VST 18g ridgeless basket. I also found an old Cimbali Junior grinder for less than 2 pints so I went for it. Again, it look pretty bad. Took it appart, cleaned everything and changed the burr. It took me a while but now I'm really happy with the espresso I pour. Finally found that taste that made me love coffee during a trip in Italy. Here is few pictures fir the interested ones.


----------



## Grimchuck (May 29, 2018)

Hum... i don't know how to upload all my pictures...


----------

